# Super Y League (SYL)



## Mr8A (Mar 26, 2018)

I personally never heard of this league, any information will be truly appreciated.


----------



## GKDad65 (Mar 26, 2018)

"This" league will be different from the rest.  Only the best of the best, with a check book, will play.  It'll be the elite of the elite, the academy, pre-academy, and post academy top clubs in the nation PDL, USL, ENPL, ABCL, and XYZL clubs will compete for the national championships, all 200 of them.

And they'll only play at "Surf" fields.

Oh, and it will provide the next step to.......


----------



## No Shin Guards (Mar 26, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> "This" league will be different from the rest.  Only the best of the best, with a check book, will play.  It'll be the elite of the elite, the academy, pre-academy, and post academy top clubs in the nation PDL, USL, ENPL, ABCL, and XYZL clubs will compete for the national championships, all 200 of them.
> 
> And they'll only play at "Surf" fields.
> 
> Oh, and it will provide the next step to.......


Please tell me you are not serious ...


----------



## GKDad65 (Mar 26, 2018)

No Shin Guards said:


> Please tell me you are not serious ...


No.


----------



## No Shin Guards (Mar 26, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> No.


I feel bad for parents, clubs trying to feed this nonsense of a league, some clubs do not even tell the parents what road the club is going, I guess the founding clubs are done nowhere to go just trying to survive the inevitable, merge or the gripper will be knocking on the clubs door soon...


----------



## Socal United (Mar 26, 2018)

We had a coaches meeting and our DOC went on to lay out the league stuff as it is currently.  It was actually pretty funny and we all just sat there staring at the board with what looked like a spiderweb.  I feel bad for everyone.  At this point, as a coach I really don't know what to say.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2018)

Mr8A said:


> I personally never heard of this league, any information will be truly appreciated.


Super Y is the youth program of United Soccer Leagues (USL) which at its top adult levels is the minor league below MLS.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 26, 2018)

No Shin Guards said:


> I feel bad for parents, clubs trying to feed this nonsense of a league, some clubs do not even tell the parents what road the club is going, I guess the founding clubs are done nowhere to go just trying to survive the inevitable, merge or the gripper will be knocking on the clubs door soon...


I think that is spot on..it's a last ditch effort to for these smaller starter clubs to survive. By keeping it small they can claim it is elite and prestigious to the parents who will eat it up.  They will puff out their chests and pretend to be big dogs..but in all honesty they will be nothing more than big fish in a very small pond. Which I guess isn't all bad, it should give the kids some confidence on the pitch and that is always a good thing. 

I hope it survives, but if they can't attract better clubs and players..it's going to be an uphill struggle.


----------



## No Shin Guards (Mar 27, 2018)

No Shin Guards said:


> I feel bad for parents, clubs trying to feed this nonsense of a league, some clubs do not even tell the parents what road the club is going, I guess the founding clubs are done nowhere to go just trying to survive the inevitable, merge or the gripper will be knocking on the clubs door soon...


**grim reaper** not gripper


----------



## El Clasico (Mar 27, 2018)

Mr. Mac said:


> I think that is spot on..it's a last ditch effort to for these smaller starter clubs to survive. By keeping it small they can claim it is elite and prestigious to the parents who will eat it up.  They will puff out their chests and pretend to be big dogs..but in all honesty they will be nothing more than big fish in a very small pond. Which I guess isn't all bad, it should give the kids some confidence on the pitch and that is always a good thing.
> 
> I hope it survives, but if they can't attract better clubs and players..it's going to be an uphill struggle.


What a load of sh*t!  Always love posts like this one where the poster makes a statement as if he were some sort of authority on the subject.  Speaking only of the clubs from our region who joined the southwest division, they are not smaller or starter clubs.  All are medium size and have been around a long time. One of them has been around for over 50 years. Secondly, they will NOT be big fish in a very small pond.  Quite the opposite, they will be small fish in a very BIG pond.  Not new clubs and not a new league.  Why comment on something that you obviously know nothing about?  How ironic is it that so many posters come here to post and complain about the super clubs taking over everything or controlling everything and driving up the costs and when some clubs try to forge their own path, people who don't know squat, ridicule them.  People should be cheering on something different than what the track suits peddle you.  Then again, I see why people buy into the so cal mega club monopolies, its because they have produced so many full National Team players...not.  I don't have a stake but I like to see someone come in and shake things up.  We have the deepest talent pool in the country and our results don't represent that at the top level.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 27, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> What a load of sh*t!  Always love posts like this one where the poster makes a statement as if he were some sort of authority on the subject.  Speaking only of the clubs from our region who joined the southwest division, they are not smaller or starter clubs.  All are medium size and have been around a long time. One of them has been around for over 50 years. Secondly, they will NOT be big fish in a very small pond.  Quite the opposite, they will be small fish in a very BIG pond.  Not new clubs and not a new league.  Why comment on something that you obviously know nothing about?  How ironic is it that so many posters come here to post and complain about the super clubs taking over everything or controlling everything and driving up the costs and when some clubs try to forge their own path, people who don't know squat, ridicule them.  People should be cheering on something different than what the track suits peddle you.  Then again, I see why people buy into the so cal mega club monopolies, its because they have produced so many full National Team players...not.  I don't have a stake but I like to see someone come in and shake things up.  We have the deepest talent pool in the country and our results don't represent that at the top level.


There's 5 clubs..that's a very BIG pond? I guess since it was capitalized it must be. I was/am referring to how many clubs out here are in it. 

As I said, I hope it works, I really do. I view it much like I do mom and pop shops being swallowed up by corporations. It's good to see them band together, but at the same time..they can't pretend that they can really compete with the mega-corporations.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 27, 2018)

Oh and by starter club, I was not saying they just started up. I meant it in the way that these clubs are good for people just coming to club soccer, and then moving onto bigger and better things.


----------



## Dos Equis (Mar 27, 2018)

The only downside I see to Super Y, that was pointed out to me by forum posters, was the possibility this summer league will conflict with Surf Cup and Legends showcases, and result in a decrease in exposure opportunities.  I would hope the league/clubs are aware of that, and are either not scheduling games those weekends, or working with those tournaments to create a Super-Y bracket.   The fate of these "third party" showcases is an issue all its own.

Otherwise, I see this as a hedge/ low cost option with little risk.


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 27, 2018)

If I recall correctly Super Y was in So Cal some years ago. Recall is the wrong word. I looked it up. There were So Cal clubs involved in the mid to late 2000's. 

I am guessing their participating ended about the time ECNL got going.


----------



## MWN (Mar 27, 2018)

Super-Y is a summer league, it doesn't compete against any of the Fall leagues and you can expect clubs and their teams playing in Super-Y to continue playing in CSL and SCDSL.  Some of those teams may also play in the NPL, EGSL CRL and ECNL for that matter. 

Super-Y fills a league play gap in SoCal for those clubs looking to keep their top teams playing in summer with the possibility of a national "showcase" event in December.  That's all.

The "founding 5" clubs are not "starter" clubs under any argument.  FRAM, Rangers FC, and BYSC have extensive track records for producing top teams and the talent that fills those teams.  These clubs, including Oceanside Breakers and Sharks do have a problem in that they are neither in the DA (Sharks just got U12) or ECNL and want showcase events.  SuperY gives them a potential national showcase venue.  With the announcement of the SCDSL Discovery Tier and now SuperY, these teams can better serve the parents and players by giving them additional college coach exposure.

After all, isn't that what the players and parents want?


----------



## coachsamy (Mar 27, 2018)

MWN said:


> Super-Y is a summer league, it doesn't compete against any of the Fall leagues and you can expect clubs and their teams playing in Super-Y to continue playing in CSL and SCDSL.  Some of those teams may also play in the NPL, EGSL CRL and ECNL for that matter.
> 
> Super-Y fills a league play gap in SoCal for those clubs looking to keep their top teams playing in summer with the possibility of a national "showcase" event in December.  That's all.
> 
> ...


I though Rebels is in there instead of Sharks.


----------



## MWN (Mar 27, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> I though Rebels is in there instead of Sharks.


I wrote sharks, but meant Rebels.


----------



## mahrez (Mar 27, 2018)

MWN said:


> Super-Y is a summer league, it doesn't compete against any of the Fall leagues and you can expect clubs and their teams playing in Super-Y to continue playing in CSL and SCDSL.  Some of those teams may also play in the NPL, EGSL CRL and ECNL for that matter.
> 
> Super-Y fills a league play gap in SoCal for those clubs looking to keep their top teams playing in summer with the possibility of a national "showcase" event in December.  That's all.
> 
> ...


Yeah complimentary niche league like CRL but late late spring or earlier summer time play.  Afflications with some usl teams, training opportunities with them and the playoffs are the man draws.

Some of  other leagues mentioned like NPL & ECNL not really comptabible and you have to choose one or the other so that's one of reasons you don't see strikers or slammers team in this,  opt to play NPL, CRl, ECNL, or  something else instead


----------



## Mr8A (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## SPChamp1 (Apr 18, 2018)

I’m not sure if this was a FRAM decision or a Super Y League decision but FRAM will only be entering 2005 and older teams into this Super Y League. 

     Which is disappointing for me because I have a B2006 player currently with FRAM. I would have loved for my son to have an opportunity to participate in this new league this year.


----------



## Mr8A (Apr 23, 2018)

I cannot find SYL play dates or schedules on web site, but I did read on another forum the play dates will start middle of  May already and scattered throughout the year similar to CRL.


----------



## younothat (Apr 23, 2018)

Haven't seen the Southwest Div scheduled posted yet but FYI.   

https://www.sylsoccer.com/season-overview
*
May 19th* - Play Begins 
*August 19th* - Play Concludes
*December 7th - December 12th* - North American Finals


----------



## MWN (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr8A said:


> I cannot find SYL play dates or schedules on web site, but I did read on another forum the play dates will start middle of  May already and scattered throughout the year similar to CRL.


When it was announced, it was made fairly clear that this is basically a summer league.


----------



## Really!?! (Jun 1, 2018)

younothat said:


> Haven't seen the Southwest Div scheduled posted yet but FYI.
> 
> https://www.sylsoccer.com/season-overview
> *
> ...


They have now posted the Southwest schedules.  First games start in July and they take a 3 week break at the end of July/beginning of August so teams can participate in Surf Cup.  Games end on Sept. 2. They play each team twice for a total of 6 games.  Looking at conflicts, 1 CRL date also has Y games scheduled.  Would they be allowed to do both?


----------



## GKDad65 (Jun 2, 2018)

Who's bringing the Kool-Aid?


----------



## jpeter (Jun 2, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> Who's bringing the Kool-Aid?


5 team 6 games,  I don't get this league?

Why not just do some scrimmages or something if you'r going to play at a junior high field?  Going to oceanside for a weekend is better but would do a tournament instead if I was spending a weekend there.


----------



## MWN (Jun 2, 2018)

jpeter said:


> 5 team 6 games,  I don't get this league?
> 
> Why not just do some scrimmages or something if you'r going to play at a junior high field?  Going to oceanside for a weekend is better but would do a tournament instead if I was spending a weekend there.


The teams that win, advance to the Super Y Championship/Nationals.  Its new in SoCal, but back east there are more teams.  Gotta start somewhere and these teams are now playing for a December championship and get to say "hey, we have a relationship with the USL."


----------

